# The free tegu contest begins. :)



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2010)

Is everyone ready for the tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets the choice of sex (I will try). The Argentine baby will be one straight out of my stock. 

The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet. 

Ok guys, here we go. This is going to be a contest based on essays. What does this mean, well I want you to tell me all about tegus. None of this information can be copied and pasted or used from any outside sources, including TeguTalk.com or Varnyard Herps, Inc. I do not want to see altered care sheet or info with a few words changed. This must be in your own words. This will also be based on age, I will not expect the younger members to be as correct as the older ones. It will matter how much work you put into it. There is no limit on words or pages, it is based on how well you do your homework. 

I also want you to tell me why you want to own one of the tamest lizards in the world, as well as why you deserve one. 

Winner must pay shipping for the overnight package through USPS. 

Send them to: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 

Oh one more thing, you can only submit one, so make them count. IMO, this is a fair way to do this, then I know the new owner has done the homework, and knows how to care for a tegu. 

The winner gets a baby out of of my stock!! 

The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends August first at 12pm EST. 

Good luck everyone!! 

I know many of you might no like the idea of using essays, but it does make the contest fair game to everyone. Also I like the idea that you must learn/ or know about tegus before getting a free baby.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 4, 2010)

i think its a great contest! but thats gonna thats going to suck for you bobby, you have to read ALL of them


----------



## Riplee (Jun 4, 2010)

I have bad English writing ability......T_T
I need give up....


----------



## MizM (Jun 5, 2010)

What an incredibly cool thing to do!! I'm fortunate to own two teggies of undetermined origin and love my "scaly puppy dogs" to bits and pieces. I would LOVE to have another, but am not going to enter. This could be a great opportunity for a young herp lover to get a dream pet they couldn't otherwise afford! Looking forward to seeing the winner and reading the winning essay!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mike Searson (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds cool!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh sure ...no luv for the Canadians again LOL
Just as well, since English class was my very worst and I am still waiting for "Hooked on Phonics" to send me my money back( thats a joke people feel free to smirk)

Anyway .. good on ya Bobby for doing this contest again and I hope you have a great turn out with it.

Best of luck to all who enter.

DaremoAlpha


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not going to enter since I already have a lot of Tegus. I was just wondering Boby what kind of baby are you giving away ? Is it a b/w, red..... ? Good luck to everyone who enters  .


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2010)

This contest is for a Argentine black and white tegu, also, I think there is a little confusion in what I am asking for, I want to know about tegus. In your own words tell me about tegus, care, housing, just anything you care to share. I have one essay so far that is one paragraph, about how they want a tegu, this will not work guys, as this contest was created to prove to me you done the homework and you are ready to get one of these awesome babies.


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jun 7, 2010)

so, being a resident in sweden i guess i am out of winning this contest for my own part.

BUT, if i wanted to enter and perhaps donate the prize (tho very unlikely that i would win) to one of the members on this board. would that be okay?

i understand that some people might see it as unfair, but i figured it was worth to ask. would be fun to enter at least.


----------



## wilomn (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's mine.

I'm gonna get a fish tank and put it by a window.

I'm gonna feed it worms and goldfish like my other one. He died but I know he was happy.

I'm gonna give him a cardboard box to sleep in and a branch to climb on. My friend has one that climbs all the time so I want mine to.

I'm gonna walk him on a leash and call him Butch.

I'm gonna keep him on large gravel so he don't choke when he eats.

I just know this one will live.

___________________________________________________

And on another note, great idea Bobby, I'm sure you'll pick someone who has done their research and is ready.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2010)

wilomn said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> I'm gonna get a fish tank and put it by a window.
> 
> ...



Too funny Wes, good to see you bro!!


----------



## tora (Jun 10, 2010)

How nice of you to offer this up! I know English teachers have it bad with everything they have to look over, so adding something else to your plate like this is very admirable. 

I already got one on order, and don't have room for another room sized enclosure (lol) so good luck to whoever puts the time into such an opportunity!


----------



## Shonuff (Jun 11, 2010)

I like this idea. I'm going for it. It's been two weeks since the last semester and I need something for my brain to work on.


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 11, 2010)

im out of this one, i would like to see one of the younger members kick some tushy on this one, plus i have a baby on the way so i am blessed all ready..


----------



## eddyjack (Jun 11, 2010)

What a cool thing to do. We need more like you in this world. Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 12, 2010)

ThrillHouse said:


> BUT, if i wanted to enter and perhaps donate the prize (tho very unlikely that i would win) to one of the members on this board. would that be okay?




I considered doing the same thing. I've done a bunch of Homework on them and have the advantage of having a two year old Varnyard Tegu. Plus I like putting research material together in a presentation format...

But then I considered... who would I donate it to? What criteria would I hold? When I realized I would do the exact same thing Bobby has done, if I win I'd basically just be giving it over to the second place person. 

Therefore if I were to win it would only add confusion and take away the feeling of "coming in first" for the other person. So I decided not to...


It's up to Bobby (of course) if he will allow someone to enter who does not qualify receive the prize personally.


I like the idea of leaving this competition to the younger members... But maybe we could talk Bobby into making a "phase two" give away for more experienced Tegu owners for a hat or t-shirt...

Or heck, maybe we could write them and post them in a thread somewhere just for personal entertainment...


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 12, 2010)

well know matter the out come i for one would like to read all the entries, if it is ok with all involved not to judge or anything of that sort but i love reading and the way each person expresses ones self. i dig that kind of stuff. 
Bobby this is a excellent contest Indeed..


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2010)

ThrillHouse said:


> so, being a resident in sweden i guess i am out of winning this contest for my own part.
> 
> BUT, if i wanted to enter and perhaps donate the prize (tho very unlikely that i would win) to one of the members on this board. would that be okay?
> 
> i understand that some people might see it as unfair, but i figured it was worth to ask. would be fun to enter at least.




You are more than welcome to enter, however I cannot ship a tegu overseas for this contest. As for winning for someone else, well that would defeat the whole reason of this contest, how can someone else learn if you do all of the work for him or her? I hope you can understand why they must do it.


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to enter. I'm going to go based on the assumption that the contest is still open. 

I have one question, Bobby, when is the deadline for the entrants?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 14, 2010)

> The winner gets a baby out of of my stock!!
> 
> The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends August first at 12pm EST.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 14, 2010)

man i would love to enter but me and essays dont mix well lol!


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jun 15, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> You are more than welcome to enter, however I cannot ship a tegu overseas for this contest. As for winning for someone else, well that would defeat the whole reason of this contest, how can someone else learn if you do all of the work for him or her? I hope you can understand why they must do it.



I fully understand. I have been thinking about writing something together anyway, so perhaps i will submit something anyway, otside of the contest.


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 15, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> > The winner gets a baby out of of my stock!!
> >
> > The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends August first at 12pm EST.



Thanks Bobby! I'll make sure to have something up by then. 

Research, research, and more research. 


hmmm.... hopefully I win, English, and Science were always my top grades.


----------



## Charmander (Jun 15, 2010)

I entered into the contest but I have reread the thread and noticed that it says "must be an active member of tegutalk" and the email adress I sent it from was not the same as my username is settup with, and I didn't mention it. Will that be a problem?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you included your user name in the email?


----------



## dadasgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck to all the entrants - I just have to say that raising ONE tegu is plenty enough for me - not that I dont want to add more to my family but I want to be a seasoned parent before venturing into acquiring another...

But a side note/possible requirement should also be that the winner have plans for adequate housing. I know the hatchling will be fine in a 75 gallon store bought tank but a potential owner should definitely have some laid out plans for housing as the tegu grows. My pet peeve is seeing an animal in an enclosure too small - and growing tegus need more room than the usual enclosures you can pick up at the pet store.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 18, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> None of this information can be copied and pasted or used from any outside sources...



So...wait...if you can't use information from outside sources, how would one do any sort of research for this? I'm assuming that most people that will enter this contest acquired their tegu knowledge from this site (mainly) or some other outside source. 

Sorry, Bobby, I'm just confused (which is a mental state that is NOT too hard for me to fall into)...


----------



## new2gu (Jun 20, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > None of this information can be copied and pasted or used from any outside sources...
> ...



you just can't copy stuff from anything, put it in your own words.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jun 27, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> Did you included your user name in the email?


hahaha oops...i didn't do that



dadasgirl said:


> But a side note/possible requirement should also be that the winner have plans for adequate housing. I know the hatchling will be fine in a 75 gallon store bought tank but a potential owner should definitely have some laid out plans for housing as the tegu grows. My pet peeve is seeing an animal in an enclosure too small - and growing tegus need more room than the usual enclosures you can pick up at the pet store.



I know what she means, i've seen 3 anoles in a little 1ft by 1ft cage in someone house. Then they tell me they use to have 6 but the found them killed with bite marks. Then i have to explain to them that anoles are very territorial -.- come on. I keep my tegu is a 7 by 3 by 3 and thats only because 2 of my tegus are only 3ft long and have really slowed down in growing. i plan to make a 10 by 4 by 4 eventually for all 3 of my tegus...or i'll have to make another enclosure and keep 2 tegus in each enclosure if i win


----------



## Charmander (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't include my username in the email, should I resend it?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> I didn't include my username in the email, should I resend it?



Please do, it is easier for me to keep up with.


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 18, 2010)

So, how is the competition going? have you had many entries?

will you post the winners entry here on the forums?


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am going to send mine in soon Bobby, I've been working on it since the contest began and still am, hope it's worth it! would love to have another baby from your stock  

Jerry


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 1, 2010)

Contest is over! I wonder who won. Or how many people even entered? lol


----------



## Renske (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm from europe.... So i can't win... I wanted that tegu 2.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 1, 2010)

Renske said:


> i'm from europe.... So i can't win... I wanted that tegu 2.



That stinks, But hey at least the tegu you have as your avatar is definately a looker 

Jerry


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a winner: 


> Varnyard Tegu Contest Entry
> Paul (46) and Laura (47) Burton - we share the same TeguTalk account.
> What you said you wanted us to do:
> Part 1:
> ...




Congrats Laura and Paul!!


----------



## kaa (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats that was one hell of an article 

Jerry


----------



## Nessie (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats on the great win! And I salute you for the time and effort you put into your care sheet, wonderful job!
Enjoy your new little gu!!! :cheers


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations you two!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats!! My eyes are about to pop out of my head from reading all of that!


----------



## HerpDLP (Aug 16, 2010)

nice job you two it was a very nice read, and congrats on the new Tegu.. :roon


----------

